
European Neanderthals on verge of extinction before arrival of modern humans - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/02/120225110942.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
======
iwwr
Even at the peak, the total Neanderthal population was not that great. Much
smaller than human hunter-gatherer densities.

------
maxcan
when I read the headline I thought this was a dig at greece and portugal

